# Woodcote CX sportive



## jdtate101 (5 Oct 2012)

Anyone else doing it next yr? They've just opened the online entries again for the 27th Jan 2013, and I'm signed up to do the 80km route .

Last yr was very cold and very muddy, but great fun. Never seen so many punctures in one place !!!

Singout if you're coming to play in the mud.


----------



## Gareth C (13 Oct 2012)

I'm in for 40k. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Paul.G. (6 Nov 2012)

I will be doing it again, I only live 6 miles from the start so it's perfect for me as no muddy bike to take home in the car and the ride to the start is a nice warm up. Its a great ride, the first year I rode it was brilliant but very cold, last year I had to abandon as I had so many punctures I used up all my spare tubes and had to ride home slowly on a flat rear tyre. The tyre was split anyway so no amount of riding on it flat would make it any worse.


----------



## Howard (6 Nov 2012)

Out of curiosity - what ate all the tyres?


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (6 Nov 2012)

This looks like an incredible event. Pity it's so far away


----------



## Norry1 (6 Nov 2012)

Maybe. Just bought a CX bike and looking for events


----------



## Paul.G. (7 Nov 2012)

Flint, and plenty of it!

The tracks and byways round here are all flint base so make sure your tyres are upto the job before you take part.

Great event though


----------



## jdtate101 (7 Nov 2012)

Last year I made the mistake of running Conti CX Speed's (I didn't know better at the time and they came as standard on the bike) and they slid all over the place and punctured within 3miles of the start.

This year I'm going to give Vittoria Cross XG Pro's a go @ 65psi. A friend recommended them as a good general terrain tyre. Woodcote had thick mud, road, concrete track, rocky trails and woodland leaves and roots. I think that qualify's as mixed terrain .


----------



## VamP (7 Nov 2012)

jdtate101 said:


> Last year I made the mistake of running Conti CX Speed's (I didn't know better at the time and they came as standard on the bike) and they slid all over the place and punctured within 3miles of the start.
> 
> This year I'm going to give Vittoria Cross XG Pro's a go @ 65psi. A friend recommended them as a good general terrain tyre. Woodcote had thick mud, road, concrete track, rocky trails and woodland leaves and roots. I think that qualify's as mixed terrain .


 
At 65 psi you're still going to slide all over the place.


----------



## jdtate101 (7 Nov 2012)

VamP said:


> At 65 psi you're still going to slide all over the place.


 
What would you recommend then?


----------



## VamP (7 Nov 2012)

jdtate101 said:


> What would you recommend then?


 
30 psi for clinchers and 25 for tubs. Ideal weapon in the conditions you describe would be TUFO tubs with half a bottle of Extreme sealant in each tub. Could drop to 20 front and 23 rear then for velcro like grip.


----------



## Howard (8 Nov 2012)

Unless you are a flyweight like me, I'd have thought you'd run the risk of pinching clinchers at 30psi. I'd go 35-40 for safety, then add some more if you are hefty. Tubs - yes, that's the no-compromise option, but you are completely stuffed if you get a puncture the sealant can't deal with. Bring a spare tub with you, perhaps.

Do people actually ride CX sportives on tubs? Serious question.


----------



## jdtate101 (8 Nov 2012)

I'm 12.5st, so I will probably split the difference between 30 and 65 and run closer to 45. The Vittoria's have some puncture protection, so hopefully will do better than my Conti's (well they couldn't do much worse )


----------



## jdtate101 (8 Nov 2012)

I might be some of those pre-slimed inner tubes too, may just help. Not bothered about the extra weight, it's not a fast sportive.


----------



## VamP (8 Nov 2012)

Howard said:


> Unless you are a flyweight like me, I'd have thought you'd run the risk of pinching clinchers at 30psi. I'd go 35-40 for safety, then add some more if you are hefty. Tubs - yes, that's the no-compromise option, but you are completely stuffed if you get a puncture the sealant can't deal with. Bring a spare tub with you, perhaps.
> 
> Do people actually ride CX sportives on tubs? Serious question.


 

Dunno, I would I guess. Haven't seen a hole big enough for the sealant not to deal with yet, but of course it could happen. The Tufo's are exceptionally robust though. Wouldn't fancy doing it on Dugasts.


----------



## VamP (8 Nov 2012)

I'm no flyweight at 12.5 stone and I have NEVER pinched clinchers at 30 psi. At 25 yes, but never at 30. Sounds like the main threat is flint slicing the casing rather than pinch flats anyway.

It's just my opinion, but I'd rather have grip and slightly higher risk of punctures, than no grip.


----------



## Howard (8 Nov 2012)

Fair point about the Tufos - I've heard really good things about their sealant, too. I've run Mud 2s at 25ps and felt the rim more than once, but never actually pinched them. But that's in the context of a bog standard cross race, not an 80k sportive, where I assume you don't have spares in the pits 

I'd do it on tubs if I had a support car


----------



## jdtate101 (8 Nov 2012)

Interesting discussion, I think after I get the tyres I will take a spin up my local woods to test out pressures and see what works best for me.


----------



## VamP (9 Nov 2012)

Good plan.

Take a digital pressure gauge so you can record how different pressures worked.


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Nov 2012)

This is not far from me. I have done a CX sportive, I don't have a CX bike, is it all riding, or will I need to get off and carry the bike? 

More stupid questions to come, after this break.


----------



## jdtate101 (12 Nov 2012)

It's all riding, but mixed terrain. Some roads, woodland, lots of mud and technical downhill sections (think loose dirt and small rocks). Last yr I saw people mostly on either cross or mountain bikes. Did see one or two on road bikes with 28 tyres and one guy on an old chopper .


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Nov 2012)

jdtate101 said:


> It's all riding, but mixed terrain. Some roads, woodland, lots of mud and technical downhill sections (think loose dirt and small rocks). Last yr I saw people mostly on either cross or mountain bikes. Did see one or two on road bikes with 28 tyres and one guy on an old chopper .



Thanks for the reply, I have just shown the event site to my wife and she fancies doing too. I have a Whyte Coniston, would that be fit/strong enough frame to do it?

http://www.whytebikes.com/2012/bike_page.php?ModNo=W-1-016-12

With these tyres?

WTB All Terrain Comp 700 x 35c, Folding with Flat Gaurd and Reflective Sidewall and Flat Guard


----------



## jdtate101 (13 Nov 2012)

CarlP said:


> Thanks for the reply, I have just shown the event site to my wife and she fancies doing too. I have a Whyte Coniston, would that be fit/strong enough frame to do it?
> 
> http://www.whytebikes.com/2012/bike_page.php?ModNo=W-1-016-12
> 
> ...


 
You should have no problems with that steed. Sign up and come out to play in the mud


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Nov 2012)

jdtate101 said:


> You should have no problems with that steed. Sign up and come out to play in the mud



Ta, what about the tyres?


----------



## User19783 (13 Nov 2012)

I did the 40k this year , love it, already booked on for January, but this time , doing the 80, can't wait.


----------



## VamP (14 Nov 2012)

CarlP said:


> Ta, what about the tyres?


 
Not really familiar with those, but looking at the tread, they'll struggle in mud. Take them off road and see what happens.


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Nov 2012)

VamP said:


> Not really familiar with those, but looking at the tread, they'll struggle in mud. Take them off road and see what happens.


 
Good plan


----------



## RhythMick (14 Nov 2012)

I'll Google the event but I really fancy doing a CX. It's on my 50th birthday too! 

I have a choice of steeds. 

Bachelor 1 is a CAADX with 700 x 35mm Marathon Plus tyres. My road, trail and commuting workhorse. 

Bachelor 2 is my Yeti Arc, recently bought second hand and well equipped fork wise. 26" currently with all round 1.95" commuter tyres on it but I have a pair of WTB Raptors I've yet to try out. 

I'm thinking the Yeti would be best?


----------



## RhythMick (14 Nov 2012)

Shame. Miles away. Never mind.


----------



## Howard (15 Nov 2012)

RhythMick said:


> I'm thinking the Yeti would be the wrong type of bike, and that I should use my CX bike in a CX event


 
TFTFY


----------



## Howard (19 Nov 2012)

I've signed up. Bring on the punctures!


----------



## Paul.G. (21 Nov 2012)

All signed up and ready to go. Just recieved my new Challenge Limus 33's from Wiggle and plan to give them a good muddy test this weekend.


----------



## User19783 (21 Nov 2012)

There are mighty good tyres, 
you will be 
right up there, 
Which one distance are you doing? And how Long do you think it will take you ?


----------



## Paul.G. (22 Nov 2012)

I'm doing the 60k route, how long it will take is difficult to say as there are too many variables. I live in the area around where the ride is centred and whilst it's not too hilly, some of the tracks get very muddy (hence the new tyres) and of course there is always the chance of a mechanical so I'm not going to tempt fate by saying how long just in case. If youve not done this event before then you will certainly enjoy it.


----------



## User19783 (22 Nov 2012)

Nice one. 
When I did it this year, there was many, mending punctures, I was lucky, had no problems, I did the 40 km in 2 hours and a bit more, that was first cx sportive, hopefully next January I will be fitter, as I am doing the 80, if I finish within 4:30, I will be happy, 
Anyway I wish u the best .


----------



## User19783 (22 Nov 2012)

I just looked at my old thread about this event in January,
Sorry Paul.G. I now understand why you brought those lovely tyres, 
Good luck see you at the start.


----------



## Paul.G. (25 Nov 2012)

Went out this morning to give the new tyres a test, all the rain gave me plenty of opportunities to test them out on deep mud. I have to say they are brilliant, loads of grip and clear the mud easily however, I did get a bit carried away and managed to come off twice which was a little embarraising as each time there just happened to be someone close by to see me go a** over t*t !!

I did intend taking them back off once I had tested them and save them for Woodcote but sod it, they are staying on, far too nice to have hanging in the garage.


----------



## Paul.G. (14 Dec 2012)

How's everyone's prep going for the ride?


----------



## Gareth C (15 Dec 2012)

Total fail at the moment: had the MTB out last two weekends, but the cross bike hasn't seen duty recently and even the commuting hasn't happened for last two weeks due to Christmas dos. Actually, I tell I lie, I took the cross bike for a longer than needed explore north of Windsor and Slough to fetch the car after a Christmas do - was quite nice through the woods.

As I'm only doing the short route I'm hoping this, plus anything done over the holidays will get me around the route. How hard can it be?


----------



## jdtate101 (15 Dec 2012)

Paul.G. said:


> How's everyone's prep going for the ride?


 
Cross bike's in for repairs, both head tube bearings and bottom bracket have gone. BB has lots of play and head bearing is "crunchy". Got some new Vittoria XG tyres that should help out, not really tested them in the mud yet.


----------



## jdtate101 (15 Dec 2012)

Gareth C said:


> As I'm only doing the short route I'm hoping this, plus anything done over the holidays will get me around the route. How hard can it be?


 
I did the 60K last yr as was shattered by the end. It's so much harder than doing 60K on the roads, trying to go uphill is the mud is just energy sapping, plus it didn't help that it was freezing fog either.


----------



## Gareth C (17 Dec 2012)

jdtate101 said:


> I did the 60K last yr as was shattered by the end. It's so much harder than doing 60K on the roads, trying to go uphill is the mud is just energy sapping, plus it didn't help that it was freezing fog either.


 
Oh dear! The "how hard can it be?" was somewhat tongue-in-cheek - if you've ever read any of Mick Fowler's climbing books, such comments in the planning stage normally precede some suffer-fest of horrific proportions. I think you've just confirmed that's what I can expect...


----------



## jdtate101 (17 Dec 2012)

Gareth C said:


> Oh dear! The "how hard can it be?" was somewhat tongue-in-cheek - if you've ever read any of Mick Fowler's climbing books, such comments in the planning stage normally precede some suffer-fest of horrific proportions. I think you've just confirmed that's what I can expect...


 
Oh, but it's what we do for fun......right?


----------



## Gareth C (17 Dec 2012)

jdtate101 said:


> Oh, but it's what we do for fun......right?


 
I think these things are normally fun in retrospect.


----------



## Howard (23 Dec 2012)

jdtate101 said:


> Cross bike's in for repairs, both head tube bearings and bottom bracket have gone. BB has lots of play and head bearing is "crunchy". Got some new Vittoria XG tyres that should help out, not really tested them in the mud yet.


 
The joys of BB30. Get some kind of ceramic hybrid bearing if you don't want to have to pop your cranks off after every muddy ride to clean the water and gunk out. Water pools in between the bearing shields and the bearing, and in the shell itself - double trouble. Going to try a liberal coating of Phil grease as a barrier.


----------



## othello (4 Jan 2013)

I'm trying to make my mind up on what tyres to run for this. I'll be riding my old Trek Cyclocross bike, which currently has a pair of Michelin file tread tyres (green ones). They will roll well on the road & tracks but struggle in mud (though they still grip surprisingly well!). Should I change them for something more mud orientated/aggressive? I'm local to the route and I ride on all those roads/tracks all year round, though some of the bridleways I only go down on my MTB. Apart from odd segments it should roll pretty well I think?


----------



## jdtate101 (5 Jan 2013)

I went for something middle of the road, Vittoria Cross XG Pro's as I wanted something just a little harder wearing than true mud only tyres. Not really tried them out much, but what I have done so far I've been happy with.


----------



## Howard (6 Jan 2013)

Othello, are they the original Muds? If so they are probably your best bet.

Otherwise a pair of michellin Mud 2s will be fine - they roll well and have quite a bit of grip in the mud for a clincher. But it really depends on conditions on the day - I'd rather run a faster rolling intermediate tyre and run the muddy stuff than have an aggressive tyre that lets me ride (slowly) in the goop but is slowing me down everywhere else.


----------



## jdtate101 (22 Jan 2013)

Well the weather report is looking like moderate to heavy rain for Sunday. Luckily it looks to be light rain and above freezing temperatures for Sat, which should see to the snow and Ice. Hopefully that means we won't be skating all over the place, but it does mean we will get LOTS of mud!!!!! Time to lower that tyre pressure and pack lots of inner tubes, I feel we are going to have a repeat of last year..

Should be GREAT fun.....


----------



## Howard (23 Jan 2013)

Will probably be an epic last hurrah for my CAADX frame.


----------



## Paul.G. (23 Jan 2013)

I think most of the snow will have gone by Sunday but as per above, probably be lots of mud to contend with, really wish I had a camel back now instead of having to drink from mud covered drinks bottles. I've just bought a front crud guard which will hopefully keep some of the grime off and in hindsight I should have probably bought a read mud deflector too.


----------



## jdtate101 (24 Jan 2013)

In case there's lots of flints and crud on the tracks I've just invested in some Notubes liquid latex and pumped it into my inner tubes. Hopefully that will put paid to anything other than a pinch flat.....really don't fancy changing tubes with masses of mud on everything....


----------



## Paul.G. (25 Jan 2013)

Good plan, I put some Fenwicks tyre sealer in mine following the review I read in this months cycling plus magazine. Fingers crossed !!


----------



## User19783 (27 Jan 2013)

I am so gutted,

I was planning to do the 80 km route, but somehow I only did 45 miles?, must off missed a turning somewhere, 
but it was a bloody good day, hope everybody enjoyed it, .


----------



## Paul.G. (27 Jan 2013)

Did the 60k route today, fantastic ride but somehow managed to cover 72k so obviously took a wrong turn somewhere on the course, I think a few riders made the same mistake but who cares, fantastic event but very hard in places. Fenwicks tyre sealer worked a treat, had a flat on way home as I live fairly close to woodcote. Tyre deflated, pumped back up and rode about 200 metres until sealer closed the hole, stopped and topped up with more air then rode home as normal, brilliant product!


----------



## jdtate101 (27 Jan 2013)

I did the 80km route with a total of 3800ft of uphill. The course was VERY muddy in places because of the rain and snow melt. One muddy trail uphill was just too difficult (no traction) so I had to carry the bike uphill cross style. There was a strong 35km/hr wind coming out of the west which made for hard going too. Some of the muddy puddles were at least 1 foot deep, which lead to some problems spotting the potholes. I hit a particularly big one which was hidden in a puddle and it burst both my tyres. Having stopped for 30mins to change them out (using all the spares I had) I then got to the rest stop and got the right pressure back in them (my mini pump is not great). The last 20km seemed to really drag and included what seemed like some of the hardest sections. I rolled in after 4hr21mins, glad it was over. Normally 80km would not be much of a challenge on the road, but this was possibly the hardest 80km I've ever done. Good fun but utterly brutal.

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/266509167


----------



## Howard (27 Jan 2013)

80km - enjoyed it immensely. Racing through the peanut butter on flint at herne hill was pretty good practice for the off road sections.


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Jan 2013)

I didn't go in the end, I had to work. Ho hum. It sounds like it was muddy fun.


----------



## User19783 (28 Jan 2013)

Thanks jddate101for posting your route,
'I can see where I went wrong, just after Ipsden, I missed the right turn pass Well place zoo, only a small loop, but I guess its my fault, head down bum up riding,
I was on for a good finish time, I did 45m/72km in 3h21s and in my age group is good, 50+, but I've marked myself down as a DNF,
Never mind, roll onto next year, I be getting one of those Garmin thingy I think.


----------



## jdtate101 (28 Jan 2013)

If you missed wells place road, then you really missed the worst of it. That stretch uphill was deep with mud and steep too, meaning it was "put the bike on the shoulder" time...


----------



## Gareth C (28 Jan 2013)

Had a great day out on the short route (Garmin Connect). Had a chest cold and have asthma, which may explain the high heart rates (normally run lower).

Mate (on his beautiful Raleigh USA road bike) had a puncture north of Goring which held us up a while.

My "event" was the testing in extremis of my Scicon Aeronaut Aero Saddle Bag, which managed to lose the rubber cover on the first sustained bit of off-road, shedding CO2, inner tube and tyre levers over the route. Luckily didn't need them (Stans Sealant in the tubes), but will be buying something a bit different to replace it!


----------

